# Elektronikas forums >  Lejamie sveķi komponenšu aizsardzībai

## dsb

Sveiki!
Jautājums par šo tehniku - ko, kur labāk iegādāties, kāda pieredze utml.
Esmu redzējis kādus 3 veidus pagaidām - vieni bija tādi kā gumijoti, kurus varēja bez sildīšanas izkasīt no korpusa,
citus sildot ar fēnu varēja pamazām dabūt ārā,
trešajiem nekāda sildīšana nelīdzēja.

Man šobrīd būtu vajadzīgi šie otrie - melnā krāsā, karstuma un vibrācijas izturīgi. Uz plates atrodas stipri silstoši tiristori.
Ir iespēja iegādāties lejamos sveķus kompozītmateriālu veikalā, bet tie ir caurspīdīgi un neesmu pārliecināts par to atbilstību konkrētajam pielietojumam.

----------


## Vinchi

Man šķiet pārsvarā izmanto epoksīda sveķus vai kaut kādu divkomponentu poliuretānu. Caurspīdīgs epoksīds man šķiet ir labāks nekā ar nokrāsām. Diezgan slikti man šķiet tie epoksīdi kuriem ir pelēcīgs cietinātājs, man šķiet viņš dielektriski vairs nav tik labs. Un varētu būt ka ir kāda skābe klāt.

Ar silikoniem gan ir jābūt uzmanīgiem jo viņiem ir etiķskābe kas var saēst elektroniku.
Divkomponetu silikons varētu būt varbūt labāks.

Vēl ir poliester sveķi bet ar tiem nav bijusi nekāda pieredze.

----------


## Gints_lv

Esmu dzirdējis par auto logu līmi.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Jā, pētīju melnas krāsas silikonu auto stiklu līmēšanai. Tas silikons nav uz etiķskābes bāzes. Baudīju ar augstspriegumu, uz caursiti. Tur vispār labi. Tas, kas man vajadzīgs.
Tas melnais logu silikons ir paredzēts arī kādu elektro vadu un elementu hermetizēšanai. Blakus stklam arī ir kādi vadiņi un kas vēl. Aprakstā ir, kas tāds minēts. Būtu jābūt.
Konkrētu marku vēl neesmu atradis ko lietot.  Paraudziņš ko mēgināju bija īsti precīzi nezināms, bet laika gaitā labi izturēts. 
Vispirms pārklāšu ar to mīksto hermetiķi, bet pēc tam epoksīdu sveķos tas tiks ieliets. Epoksīdi parasti dramatiski salauž visu elektroniku sacietjot. Tā tagad esmu nolēmis rīkoties.

----------


## sasasa

Kāpēc jāexperimentē ar nezināmiem silikoniem, ja tepat Lemonā var nopirkt tieši šim paredzētu materiālu? Izvēle liela. Gan mīkstie gan cietie

----------


## Powerons

> Kāpēc jāexperimentē ar nezināmiem silikoniem, ja tepat Lemonā var nopirkt tieši šim paredzētu materiālu? Izvēle liela. Gan mīkstie gan cietie


 Kururējo? šito?
https://www.lemona.lv?page=item&i_id...f3de63b51bc1bf
267ml par 54Eur, 

ar ko tad viņš atšķirās no šitā epoksīda?
https://composite24.lv/produkti/sveķi
14eur 1.2kg
Ja ņem muciņu, tad būs ap 2,5eur kilogramā.

----------


## sasasa

> Kururējo? šito?


 Nē, tur ir arī elastīgie poliuretāna, silikona u.c. hermētiķi

----------


## Powerons

> Nē, tur ir arī elastīgie poliuretāna, silikona u.c. hermētiķi


 Nu un kuri no tiem silikoniem un poliuretāniem ir domāti speciāli elektronikai, kurš no tiem silikoniem ir bez skābes, un vai bez skābes vispār var silikonu izražot.
Uz produkta ir jābūt speciālai norādei, un norāddei datu lapā, ka tas ir paredzēts speciāli elektronikas ielīmēšanai.

Bet tām līmēm nav ne aprakstā teikts ka paredzēti elektronikao, kur nu vēl datulapā, jo datulapas pat nav.

Vienkārši topašu epoksīdu, silikonu un poliuretānu ko pērc būvniecības veikalā var dabūt arī elektronikas veikalā, tikai par dārgu cenu.

Meklējot epoksīdus atradu šādu lapu, tikai nezinu, kā tur var ko nopirkt
http://demakgroup.com/technologies/c...oltage-resins/

----------


## sasasa

> Nu un kuri no tiem silikoniem un poliuretāniem ir domāti speciāli elektronikai, kurš no tiem silikoniem ir bez skābes, un vai bez skābes vispār var silikonu izražot.
> Uz produkta ir jābūt speciālai norādei, un norāddei datu lapā, ka tas ir paredzēts speciāli elektronikas ielīmēšanai.
> 
> Bet tām līmēm nav ne aprakstā teikts ka paredzēti elektronikao, kur nu vēl datulapā, jo datulapas pat nav.


 Tagad nepateikšu konkrēti kuriem, bet kādu laiku atpakaļ, kad meklēju sev, tad biju uzracis vairākus ražotajus, kuri specializējas tieši uz elektronikas aizliešanu. Tur bija gan datu lapas, gan visa cita info. Daļa no tiem produktiem bija arī Farnelī dabonama. 
Saprotams, ka var arī izmantot Depo nopērkamos materialus, ja vien ir pietiekošas ķīmijas zināšanas un laiks pētīt katra produkta sastāvu un eksperimentēt.

----------

